# Is this Persimmon?



## dockman (Apr 18, 2014)

Buddy of mine give me this and said it is persimmon. I added a chunk to the smoker last weekend (after I was done smoking) and man does it stink. So now I am hesitant to use it.


----------



## maple sticks (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote from site listed.

"Persimmon's great. I get it at a local BBQ supply store. Very light flavor. As opposed to hickory thats really strong. Like pear or apple."
 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/87377/smoking-with-persimmon-wood


----------



## dockman (Apr 18, 2014)

Yes but is it persimmon?


----------



## maple sticks (Apr 18, 2014)

Try this site.

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/persimmon.htm


----------



## bertman (Apr 18, 2014)

I've never seen a persimmon tree get big enough for split logs that size.


----------



## mckeetreeco (Apr 19, 2014)

It doesn't look like Persimmon to me.  Search Google Images for Persimmon Bark and you'll see good examples at the top.  The wood is usually more orange, and doesn't fracture like that.  As someone else mentioned it would be rare to see Persimmon that large.  I'm from NW Arkansas. I see you are in MO, so our Persimmon trees should be similar.

Maybe some sort of a Hickory?  Not sure.  If you could go check the source maybe others are standing with leaves that would help identify.


----------



## jeepdiver (Apr 19, 2014)

bertman said:


> I've never seen a persimmon tree get big enough for split logs that size.



From memory that doesn't look like persimmon,  bot it has been a while.  Growing up we had a persimmon tree that was at least 30 foot high (tree house was 15 foot off the ground and about half way up) and probably 3 foot around the trunk so the do get that big


----------



## dockman (Apr 20, 2014)

It made good bonfire wood but sure does stink!


----------

